# New Tiger Barbs (Tank Mates, etc?)



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Tank: 20g High
Filter: Tetra Whisper EX45 + Under gravel filter
Airation: Back Bubble wand(Currently not working) + Large Waterfall(Working at full power  )
Temperature: 79F with heater
Lighting: Standard light set up inside hood
Water Condition: Ammonia 0, pH 7, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0
Substrate: Standard Gravel
Decor: Variety sized plastic plants for hiding 
Chemicals and Treatments: API Ick cure, API Full Test Kit, Tetra Aqua Safe, API Stress Coat, and I used to use API Ammo Lock but I no longer use this as I found that it gave false test results with a previous tank

General Information: Tank was cycled before fish where added. Two Tiger Barbs were added after tank was cycled first to not overload the bio just in case I did it wrong and second because I was going to originally start out having only two tiger barbs. Upon reading more about them while I treated them for ick(I always treat new fish for it just in case) I found that I would need to get more Tiger barbs, so after the treatment and a water change I bought three more. Now in the process of treating them. I am not sure of their sex. I originally thought I had all males(the pet store was useless in helping me sex them as all they said was there was no visual difference), but now I think I have two females in the group(two of them are much rounder). Though I have not seen any of them fight nose to nose yet, so this slightly confuses me. Anyway, I have had them for two weeks and everything is balanced and they are doing great. They are schooling and behaving as the websites I have looked at says they are when they are healthy. I want to add a few more fish, but this is my first semi-aggressive tank (I usually do community tanks, plus I have a beta by himself anyway) so I have read from a lot of other websites what kind of fish would be good, but then I have read a few peoples experiences that were not so good, but I do not know what their water conditions and such were. 

Questions: Should I add freshwater aquarium salt?
I have heard rainbow sharks can be good or bad tank mates, which is true?
What about Loaches?
I'm really looking for fish with the same color scheme as the tigers(Regular Tigers), but I do not want ones that have the exact same markings such as the clown loach and I don't like the large spotted looking loaches.
Help please (;


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok,you could get about 5 kuhil loaches,nothing less.

The clown loach is way to big for your tank anyway.


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

nicolaas said:


> Ok,you could get about 5 kuhil loaches,nothing less.
> 
> The clown loach is way to big for your tank anyway.


With those I'm not so worried about the gravel because it is quite smooth, but the waterfall has rough edges...

Edit: I guess with any loach the waterfall might be a problem haha


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Questions: Should I add freshwater aquarium salt?


No. There is no value to this, and it is detrimental to most soft water fish (and Tiger Barb is a soft water fish, as are loaches) and loaches especially can be badly burned with salt. Unless you are keeping a brackish aquarium with brackish water fish species, there is no place for salt.



> I have heard rainbow sharks can be good or bad tank mates, which is true?


One can only be general in answering this, because individual fish can differ, just as individual dogs of a breed can be different. But the inherent normal trait is there in a species, and in all of the so-called "shark" fish it is aggressive and territorial. Other substrate fish (catfish, loaches, etc) often get harassed and even killed, depending upon the shark species. A "shark" is usually the only substrate fish in an aquarium, and with some other upper species have to be carefully chosen. Plus you have insufficient space for a shark fish. The Rainbow Shark attains 6 inches and needs a 4-foot tank, so I would return it un;less a 4-foot tank is available soon. You will notice the name shaded, you can click on that for the fish profile with this info and more.



> What about Loaches?


Space is the problem here; I would return the clown loach unless again you have a 5 (or preferably 6) foot tank sitting ready. And it would need more; loaches are highly social fish and should never be alone of in less than 5. A single fish will likely be very stressed. Again, click the shaded name for the data.



> I'm really looking for fish with the same color scheme as the tigers(Regular Tigers), but I do not want ones that have the exact same markings such as the Clown Loach and I don't like the large spotted looking loaches.


The Tiger Barb as noted in the profile needs a group of at least 8, and should have a 30g. In your case, I would stretch a point and say your 20g can work, but be prepared for some nastiness.

There are no loaches suitable for a 20g, even the "dwarf" species need at least a 3-foot tank and again a group.

Byron.


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Byron said:


> No. There is no value to this, and it is detrimental to most soft water fish (and Tiger Barb is a soft water fish, as are loaches) and loaches especially can be badly burned with salt. Unless you are keeping a brackish aquarium with brackish water fish species, there is no place for salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for you specifically to reply to this, thank you! 

The contents of the tank regarding fish include: 5 Tiger Barbs

I would not even think of buying and adding the tank mates before getting all of the facts straight for them  I was looking at the Kuhli loach and was noticing they get a little big for a 20 gallon that already has fish. Also the back of my hood has a fare amount of open space, but now I have completely decided against them for this tank. 

Wow I did not know that the Rainbow Shark grows to be 6 inches. Most sights said 4. Another reason why I am here.

Am I at my max of 5 Tiger Barbs for this tank? (Of course I have ruled out adding any other type of fish. Which is fine. I really like the Tiger Barbs  )

Edit: What about other substrate fishes?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Restricted Evidence said:


> I was waiting for you specifically to reply to this, thank you!
> 
> The contents of the tank regarding fish include: 5 Tiger Barbs
> 
> ...


Were it me, I would add another 2 TB, recognizing that I might be pushing them into real aggressiveness. But at least it would be confined to the species, and that is their nature. It's when such fish lash out at other species that I am bothered, and in such cases I always remove the offenders.

Substrate fish could include some of the medium catfish. My fear would be that mentioned above, getting harassed by the TB. And this is something of an unknown, as fish can behave differently.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a barb tank also (they are so cute ^^). I keep mine with danios and they get along great. However, more space might be required as they like to swim from one side to the other. 

I've tried a peaceful bottom fish before, but my barbs would flush him to the upper areas of the tank and the danios would then chase him. (I returned the catfish already)

Make sure you get a bottom fish that can hold its own against them or is too threatening looking to charge.


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Byron said:


> Were it me, I would add another 2 TB, recognizing that I might be pushing them into real aggressiveness. But at least it would be confined to the species, and that is their nature. It's when such fish lash out at other species that I am bothered, and in such cases I always remove the offenders.
> 
> Substrate fish could include some of the medium catfish. My fear would be that mentioned above, getting harassed by the TB. And this is something of an unknown, as fish can behave differently.


Hmm, I do not want them to be too aggressive(to the point of physical injuries). I do have many plastic plants though for hiding and I have watched them use the plants to hide. Would 6 still be too few?


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Misomie said:


> I have a barb tank also (they are so cute ^^). I keep mine with danios and they get along great. However, more space might be required as they like to swim from one side to the other.
> 
> I've tried a peaceful bottom fish before, but my barbs would flush him to the upper areas of the tank and the danios would then chase him. (I returned the catfish already)
> 
> Make sure you get a bottom fish that can hold its own against them or is too threatening looking to charge.


What size tank do you have them in?

I think they are cute too ^^ But I also wanted to try semi-aggressive fish.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Tiger barbs aren't that aggressive, in my opinion any fish can deal with them. I have not seen any form of fin nipping from my shoal of them. I added a large Bala Shark for one night and he messed with one of the Tiger barbs, I woke up the next morning and one was missing its fins.
They chase each other around and it is fun to watch.
Nothing like my Red Devil though, who definitely keeps the gold fishes fins "in-check" haha.


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Adamson said:


> Tiger barbs aren't that aggressive, in my opinion any fish can deal with them. I have not seen any form of fin nipping from my shoal of them. I added a large Bala Shark for one night and he messed with one of the Tiger barbs, I woke up the next morning and one was missing its fins.
> They chase each other around and it is fun to watch.
> Nothing like my Red Devil though, who definitely keeps the gold fishes fins "in-check" haha.


What size is your tank though? How many are in your shoal?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Adamson said:


> Tiger barbs aren't that aggressive, in my opinion any fish can deal with them. I have not seen any form of fin nipping from my shoal of them. I added a large Bala Shark for one night and he messed with one of the Tiger barbs, I woke up the next morning and one was missing its fins.
> They chase each other around and it is fun to watch.


This doesn't always hold. Various factors affect how a fish behaves, as it responds to the environment and other fish. All we can do is understand the scientific facts and avoid taking risks, if we want our fish to be healthy.

All barbs are feisty and active, this is just a fact of nature. The Tiger Barb as a species is more aggressive than most of the others we commonly see in aquaria, and will tend to fin nip more than others, all else being equal. There are some fish that should never be put in a tank with them. And environmental factors can influence their aggressiveness within the shoal. Scientific studies have documented that when kept in less than 5 the majority of all shoaling fish display increased aggression. Similarly, when kept in too small a space the same thing occurs. The fish are responding the only way they can--by lashing out in their frustration. The experiences of aquarists has shown that in the case of a species like the TB, groups of 8 or more will lessen the frequency of aggression, as will larger spaces.

Nature programs all species to its environment, and we cannot change that. There is no argument on this, it is scientific fact. If the aquarist wants to be successful and have an a aquarium of healthy fish, attention must be paid to these issues. Deviating from the fish's natural needs and preferences is taking a risk--with living creatures. Different fish may respond differently to that situation. Sometimes they withdraw, refuse to eat, and simply waste away. Other times they are stressed and develop health issues they would otherwise not have acquired. And frequently they increase their natural aggression.

We can't change nature; you would think that with all the environmental issues plaguing the world today most of us would realize this. It is wiser, safer--and more responsible to the fish--to accept nature's ways.


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 20, 2012)

Adamson said:


> Tiger barbs aren't that aggressive, in my opinion any fish can deal with them. I have not seen any form of fin nipping from my shoal of them. I added a large Bala Shark for one night and he messed with one of the Tiger barbs, I woke up the next morning and one was missing its fins.
> They chase each other around and it is fun to watch.
> Nothing like my Red Devil though, who definitely keeps the gold fishes fins "in-check" haha.


I've had mixed results with Tiger Barbs. We have a 55g community tank at our house with 6 Tiger Barbs and they get along very well with their tank mates. I have a 29g TB tank with 9 of them and they don't get along with anything but the rubber lip Pleco that's been in there for awhile.

In the 29, they've claimed the entire tank as their territory, while the TBs in the 55 have found their own swimming zone and don't bother any of the other fish.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

I have my tiger barbs in a 50g. No one really has their own "zones" or anything, even though I have three somewhat aggressive shoals in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Restricted Evidence (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

Restricted Evidence said:


> What size tank do you have them in?
> 
> I think they are cute too ^^ But I also wanted to try semi-aggressive fish.


Right now they are in a 25 gal but I recently purchased a 75 and now I am waiting until it is safe to add them. :3


----------

